# 1996 Prowler 30r



## smcneice (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi,

new to this Forum. I have my Trailer @ Duckneck Campground in Chestertown,MD for the past 3 years. Nice family campground 1hr from my house. Quick question does anyone know where the Electrical Panel is in my Prowler 30R?? I look in the Owners Manual no info. Have looked in the 2 hall closets no luck. I have three lights that do not work. All 3 light switches are at the main door. 1 inside light and 2 outside lights. Any help would be great


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard :welcome:

You're not going to find a breaker box like you are used to in your house. What you need to do is locate the inverter (which turns the shore power into 12 volts). If will be a metal grate about 1.5 feet by 1 foot - most are brown. Inside there you will find fuses and circuit switches.

If that all looks fine, and all the light switches are in the same place, there's probably one line running to all 3 switches - you may need to check the wiring.


----------



## hamsforkcamper (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a 27 foot 5th wheel- my panel is below the oven, brown door with twist fastener. Converter is too the left.


----------

